# xorg i zwieszka systemu

## kurak

Witam, problem jest tego typu, ze jak zostawie kompa na jakies kilka godzin to przy probie pracy system sie zawiesza, X'y zamulaja kompa (zuzycie procesora siega 100%) i nie sa sie nic zrobic poza twardym resetem, w logach niestety pusto;/ moze mi ktos pomoc z tym problemem? bo nie wiem kompletnie czego sie czepic. Moje aktualne x'y to: 

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2
```

Problem pojawil sie chyba po upgradzie xorg-server, ale nie jestem pewny..

----------

## sebas86

Nie wiem czy mam dokładnie to samo, ale także po dłuższej chwili, czasami po kilku minutach pracy pod X, zawiesza mi się serwer. Nie wiem jak ze zużyciem procesora (w tle nadal działa np. mpd bez najmniejszych problemów), nie próbowałem także logować się zdalnie przez ssh bo nie mam jak, a klawiatura zostaje skutecznie zablokowana. Posiadam jednak starszą wersję serwera X.org...

```
xorg-server-1.1.1-r4

xorg-x11-7.1
```

Podobny problem zauważyłem także pod Ubuntu (inny komp oraz mój)... nie mam pojęcia co może być grane, tym bardziej, że na wcześniejszej konfiguracji kernela i serwera X nigdy nie miałem problemów.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kurak

problem pewnie jest ten sam, najgorsze w tym wszystkim jest to, ze w logach nic nie widac, zadnych smieci;/ u mnie dzieje sie tak jedynie jak odejde od kompa powiedzmy na godzine albo i wiecej, jak rano wstaje i wlaczam monitor do dostaje zablokowanego screena.. ja sprawdzalem zuzycie procka tak, ze przelaczalem sie na 2 konsole i odpalalem 

```
top
```

 i bardzo ladnie pokazywalo co najbardziej wcina procka, jak jak pisales, inne aplikacje dzialaja ladnie w tle (amarok) i nie czuc tego zeby cos sie pierdaczylo... trace zmysly przy tym...

----------

## timor

Miałem podobne zwiechy ale winna okazała się karta graficzna. Możliwe też, że xorg ma jakieś wycieki pamięci - spróbujcie pozmieniać flagi kompilacji na jakieś bardzo bezpieczne.

----------

## sebas86

 *timor wrote:*   

> Miałem podobne zwiechy ale winna okazała się karta graficzna. Możliwe też, że xorg ma jakieś wycieki pamięci - spróbujcie pozmieniać flagi kompilacji na jakieś bardzo bezpieczne.

 

Możliwe... tym bardziej, że u siebie i na drugim kompie mam dokładnie ten sam model... tymczasowo odmaskowałem nowsze sterowniki nvidii i na razie nie miałem ani jednej zwiechy, nie chcę jednak się jeszcze cieszyć za bardzo.

----------

## timor

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Możliwe... tym bardziej, że u siebie i na drugim kompie mam dokładnie ten sam model... tymczasowo odmaskowałem nowsze sterowniki nvidii i na razie nie miałem ani jednej zwiechy, nie chcę jednak się jeszcze cieszyć za bardzo.

 Miałem jeszcze taką dziwną sytuację, że xorg w idle robił 10% obciążenia na procesorze, winne było conky. Po pozbyciu się conky obciążenie zmalało do 0-1%.

----------

## kurak

najgorsze w tym wszystki jest to, ze praktycznie z dnia na dzien to mi sie zrobilo, tez myslalem o grafice, ale skoro wczesniej dzialalo na tych samych ustawieniach GPU to czemu teraz ma nie dzialac? wywalilem conky, potestuj jeszcze troche i sie odezwe.. 

mam nadzieje ze zadziala choc nie wydaje mi sie, aby to bylo problemem, poniewaz u mnie xorg ciagnal kolo 3% .. ale moze akurat

EDIT: zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz, nie wiem co i czemu strasznie mi swapa pozera ;/ zuzycie swapa dochodzi nawet do 30% co nigdy mi sie nie zdarzalo biorac pod uwage ze mam 1024 MB RAM, moze to jest jakis trop...

----------

## rzabcio

Te zwiechy Xorga wystepują już od jakiegoś czasu. I bardzo trudno przewidzieć z czym mają związak, bowiem ich zachowanie jest kompletnie niedeterministyczne. Niedawno przez trzy dni nie mogłem praktycznie korzystać z Xorga - zawieszał się po 3-5 minutach. Potem jednak wszystko działało jak należy.

Ktoś kiedyś wysniuł wniosek, że to problem z NVidią, jednakże na ATI też takie sytuacje się zdarzały. 

Co najdziwniejsze - jak już wspominaliście zresztą - jest to niezależne od distro. Miałem to na Gentoo, mam na Archlinuksie...

----------

## timor

 *kurak wrote:*   

> EDIT: zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz, nie wiem co i czemu strasznie mi swapa pozera ;/ zuzycie swapa dochodzi nawet do 30% co nigdy mi sie nie zdarzalo biorac pod uwage ze mam 1024 MB RAM, moze to jest jakis trop...

 Kumpel miał to samo... Wyłączył swapa  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

a nic mu sie nie pierniczylo? bo nigdy nie probowalem wylaczac w obawie zeby czegos nie zrabac...

ha! udalo mi sie loga zmajstrowac z Xorga, moze ktos cos wymysli, bo ja nic specjalnego nie widze... oto log: http://kurak.org/kurak/error

-- argasek edit (merge 2 postów)

----------

## pancurski

tez mam kumpla, ktory na laptopie nie używa swapa. Powód? Niech Ram sam na siebie pracuje  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *kurak wrote:*   

> a nic mu sie nie pierniczylo? bo nigdy nie probowalem wylaczac w obawie zeby czegos nie zrabac...

 Nic. Ja mam normalnie 512 ramu i 512 swapa. Nie miałem problemów z pamięcią. Kumpel tak zrobił i nic mu się nie stało.

----------

## sebas86

 *kurak wrote:*   

> a nic mu sie nie pierniczylo? bo nigdy nie probowalem wylaczac w obawie zeby czegos nie zrabac...

 

A co miałoby się stać?  :Smile:  Najwyżej nie będzie można uruchomić większej ilości oprogramowania (ciężko znaleźć przyczynę), czasami system może także ubijać procesy, które za bardzo się rozrastają i nie starcza dla nich pamięci. Aktualnie mam 512MB i rzadko kiedy system korzysta z partycji wymiany, przy 1GB prawdopodobnie nie byłby mi potrzebny w ogóle swap.  :Wink: 

----------

## kurak

wlasnie to mnie zastanawia, bo wczesniej w ogole nie korzystal ze swapa... tylko ostatnio cos mu sie zachcialo swapa...

----------

## pancurski

```
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

....

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module v4l

(II) UnloadModule: "v4l"

(EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0)

....

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "LogoPath" requires an string value

....

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used
```

----------

## sebas86

Jedna drobna uwaga. Kiedyś, kiedy notorczynie zawieszał mi się serwer X, dodałem regułkę obsługi przycisku zasilania dla demona acpi. Podczas normalnej pracy działał sprawnie (resetował usługę odpowiedzialną za uruchamianie serwera), kiedy jednak serwer już padł nie można było także korzystać z klawiatury i skonfigurowanego przycisku zasilania...

Tymczasowo udało mi się chyba opanować sytuację, od wspomnianej aktualizacji nie padł mi jeszcze ani razu serwer (tfu, żeby nie zapeszać  :Razz: ). Zmian narobiłem hurtowo więc ciężko mi znów wskazać co mogło być nie tak, jednak najważniejszym chyba elementem była wymiana sterowników karty graficznej na nowsze. Być może (teraz sobie gdybam) winna była obsługa nowych rozszerzeń w nowszych wersjach serwera, które mogły być skopane w starszych sterownikach... tymczasowa wersja sterowników 1.0.9631 (nowsze nie wspierają już mojej karty  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## kurak

hm, ale dziwi mnie to, bo wczesniej na moim xorg.conf dzialalo wszystko dobrze, moze to wina kde 3.5.6? ja juz glupieje

SKLEJONE:

wracajac do uzycia swapa, cos jest nie tak, bo strasznie duzo go zuzywa http://kurak.org/kurak/swap.png a jak wylacze to strasznie X'y zwalniaja  :Sad:  jakies propozycje?

od raku: sklejone dwa posty.

----------

## mentorek

Miałem podobne ekscesy u siebie. Dokładnie było tak ze freezowało mi sesję xorg do tego stopnia ze jedyne co mogłem zrobić to wyłączyć kompa z guzika. Sam system też miał wielki apetyt na swapa. Problem przestał mnie dotyczyć kiedy przestałem korzystać z duetu Beryl/Emerald. Więc może i u Was jest ten sam problem.

Pozdrawiam,

mentorek

----------

## kurak

No generalnie korzystam z beryla, ale nawet jak go nie uruchamiam to dzieje sie to samo, wiec nie wiem.. bardzo mnie to dziwi, bo wczesniej jak jechalem na berylu to wszystko bylo dobrze. Nie wiem w czym szukac dziury  :Sad: 

----------

## argasek

@Kurak:

1) nie pisz 2 postów jeden pod drugim

2) być może w FireFox -- sprawdź czy komputer pozostawiony z Xami -bez- uruchomionego FF na wiele godzin zachowuje się tak samo.

----------

## kurak

robilem juz tak, zostawialem komputer tylko z uruchomionymi xami. zawsze jest to samo, zasiadam do komputeraz i jeden ruch myszka zwiesza caly system.

co do pisania 2 postow jeden pod drugim to przepraszam, obiecuje poprawe;]

----------

## sebas86

 *kurak wrote:*   

> robilem juz tak, zostawialem komputer tylko z uruchomionymi xami. zawsze jest to samo, zasiadam do komputeraz i jeden ruch myszka zwiesza caly system.
> 
> co do pisania 2 postow jeden pod drugim to przepraszam, obiecuje poprawe;]

 

Może programowe uśpienie stwarza problemy?

----------

## kurak

tzn jak programowe uspienie? mozesz rozwinac mysl?

----------

## sebas86

 *kurak wrote:*   

> tzn jak programowe uspienie? mozesz rozwinac mysl?

 

Masz suspend? Może gryzie się to jakoś ze sterownikami - gdzieś tam ludzie pisali o podobnych problemach w połączeniu, z niektórym sprzętem.

Wspominałeś także coś o dużym zużyciu pamięci... może system zabija Ci serwer z powodu nieaktywności? Albo usuwa część ważnych dla niego stron...

----------

## kurak

suspenda nie mam, co do  *Quote:*   

> Wspominałeś także coś o dużym zużyciu pamięci... może system zabija Ci serwer z powodu nieaktywności? Albo usuwa część ważnych dla niego stron...

  tego to nawet nie wiem jak sprawdzic..;/

----------

## argasek

@kurak: za pomocą top?

----------

## kurak

problem juz chyba rozwiazana, zmienilem jajko na 2.6.20 i jak narazie dziala stabilnie, moze to byla wina kernela.. ale mam jeszcze problem ze swapem, bo przy kompilacji troche wchodzi na swap. nie wiem.. w kernelu mam wylaczona obsluge duze ilosci RAM(4GB lub 64GB - ja mam zaledwie 1gb), moze to jest przyczyna..

----------

